# Huffy usa challenger 60 16"



## Notagamerguy (Oct 14, 2022)

Picked this little 16" bike. I didn't see any other reference to it online.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 22, 2022)

New grease, tires, and 80s training wheels


----------

